# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Stefan-C] rejoint la modration

## Anomaly

Stefan-C vient d'intgrer l'quipe de modration pour donner un coup de main sur le forum Birt.

Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

